# Dark Angel Rumours



## Ragnar_Burmane (Dec 15, 2006)

Post them here people,

The sneak peak is up on the GW site now. I have heard they will be getting a chapter master on a Jetbike


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

scouts may have s4 shotguns.....


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Rumour is that they will be limited to one Assault cannon in termie squads, however they may start to roll for Deepstrike from turn one


----------



## Ryan El'Jonson (Dec 15, 2006)

Crikey there are a few more rumours going about.

Ravenwing lord on Jetbike 8) 

5 or 10 man squad sizes only :? 

No more Intractable :shock: 

New Psyker powers :roll: 

All PA marines will be getting frag and krak grenades as standard along with bolt pistols.  

Veteran Sergeants are standard in all squads- I wonder if they will be free or cheaper than buying them normally... :?: 

Only the Codex will tell but it's looking like Dark Angels with be heading for a more 'Tactically Flexible', than 'shooty' army... I guess it's more in keeping with the fluff, the Lion being the greatest tactician and all 8) but slightly less in keeping with what I had planned for my army...


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

what was that? Conquer all badboys of 40k?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

from monsinieur Brimstone over on warseer:


> Dark Angels rumour compilation, these are RUMOURS only and should not be taken as confirmed information, if you want that await the codex release.
> 
> HQ
> 
> ...


Hope this answer all your questions and fuels your fire.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

nice thats alot of info scuz. if what it all implies is true da will be err... weird


----------



## The Wildonion (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah the DA look like they will be an interesting army, not sure if I like the idea of Combat Squads.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

http://forums.resurrection40k.com/viewtopic.php?t=1893&highlight= 

here are some pics


----------



## Alpharius (Dec 27, 2006)

After reading all of those rumors, I'm going to need a more experienced 4th edition Marine player to tell me if I should get excitied about a possible Ravenguard and/or Deathwing army....


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Alpharius said:


> After reading all of those rumors, I'm going to need a more experienced 4th edition Marine player to tell me if I should get excitied about a possible Ravenguard and/or Deathwing army....


Yes you should . I personally want a Deathwing army. Turn 1 deep strike?? That's sooooo broken.


----------



## Venerable Dred (Dec 27, 2006)

pathwinder14 said:


> ... I personally want a Deathwing army. Turn 1 deep strike?? That's sooooo broken.


Explain please.

Let's see, 
- only 50% of the Deathwing in reserve get to Deep Strike on Turn 1.
- Deathwing have a max unit size of 5 models
- Deathwing are limited to a max of 1 Heavy Weapon
- Must field Master of the Deathwing to use Deathwing squads as Troops
- Unless using the Ravenwing as teleport spotters, the teleporting Deathwing will still have the standard chance of scattering

Therefore in order to get two Deathwing squads in on turn 1, I need to have at least three Deathwing squads held in reserve. 
Further, if I give each squad an Assault Cannon (assumed), then that is close to 750 pts for just those three units.

So for a 1500 pts pure Deathwing list, the best I can get is three 5-man squads to Deep-Strike in on Turn 1 following normal deep strike rules, and each squad will only be equipped with a maximum of one Assault Cannon (or Heavy Weapon of your choice). Resulting in three Assault Cannons and 12 Storm Bolters within range of pretty much your opponent's entire army on turn 1 (and the rest of your Deathwing squads not arriving until Turn 2 or later), which is hardly overwhelming. You will be able to target three units, and mostly likely his entire army will be able to target your three squads (providing a great chance to test out the effectiveness of Terminator armour)

So I am not sure how that is "_sooooo broken_".


Venerable Dred


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

hence why my deathwing just became an Ordo Xenos Deathwatch special killteam (with 2 scout squads to make is SM dex legal).


----------



## Soulmage (Dec 28, 2006)

> Therefore in order to get two Deathwing squads in on turn 1, I need to have at least three Deathwing squads held in reserve.


Ummmm. . . no. In order to get 2 squads in on turn 1 you have to have at least FOUR terminator squads. 2 squads out of 3 is greater than 50% of your terminators.

But your are correct about the basic point though. . . nobody playing Deathwing should be excited about the new codex coming out. Dark Angels players, sure. . . but not Deathwing only players.

Which is why I just picked up 2 squads of scouts and will be running my Deathwing as Lysanderwing from now on!!


----------



## Alpharius (Dec 27, 2006)

To be honest, I am more excited about the possibility of a Ravenwing army.

Have to wait and see how the final rules shake out to see how viable (or not) they really are...


----------



## Venerable Dred (Dec 27, 2006)

Soulmage said:


> Ummmm. . . no. In order to get 2 squads in on turn 1 you have to have at least FOUR terminator squads. 2 squads out of 3 is greater than 50% of your terminators.


Actually 50% of 3 is 1.5, and rounded up is 2.
So only 3 DW squads are needed to allow 2 squads to "_Deathwing Assault_" in on turn 1.



> Which is why I just picked up 2 squads of scouts and will be running my Deathwing as Lysanderwing from now on!!


Yes, this option appears to be the most popular choice for those players unhappy with the loss of the second heavy weapon for the Deathwing squads. However none of the "_Lysanderwing_" squads will be able to include a Standard Bearer in Terminator Armour (with the Deathwing Company Standard) or an Apothecary in Terminator Armour.


Venerable Dred


----------



## Soulmage (Dec 28, 2006)

> Actually 50% of 3 is 1.5, and rounded up is 2.
> So only 3 DW squads are needed to allow 2 squads to "Deathwing Assault" in on turn 1.


I understand what the claim is. The problem is, unless the rule states that you round up, then you don't get to and it takes 4 squads to get two squas in with the deathwing assault rule.

If you do get to round up as you claim, then it only takes 1 squad to get a single squad in. Because 1/2 of 1 is .5 rounds up to 1.

I'm 100% positive that without a special exception listed in the text of the rule, the rule will permit *"Up to"* 50% of your terminators to deep strike. If you can't take advantage of the full 50% because of odd squad numbers, that is tough, but you don't get to round up and deepstrike more than 50%.

So, my question to you is, does the rule explicitly state you get to round up?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Somewhere in the main rulebook, it talks about rounding up most fractions. I could be cross-wired with fantasy or something though. I don't know. Seems to me that you'd get to use two of three squads if it lets you have half.


----------



## Venerable Dred (Dec 27, 2006)

Soulmage said:


> ... The problem is, unless the rule states that you round up...
> 
> So, my question to you is, does the rule explicitly state you get to round up?


Yes.


Venerable Dred


----------



## Soulmage (Dec 28, 2006)

In that case as I stated, it takes only 1 squad to use this rule.

I forsee a lot of people taking one DW squad.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Venerable Dred said:


> pathwinder14 said:
> 
> 
> > ... I personally want a Deathwing army. Turn 1 deep strike?? That's sooooo broken.
> ...


Explanation:

Let's say (for argument's sake) you go second.

First point. Your opponent has nothing to shoot at on their half of turn one. With no squads on the table they have no targets.

Second point. One or two squads deepstrike on turn *ONE*.

Third point. They do so on the edge of your opponent's deployment zone. This cuts off a crucial enemy unit or vehicle. 

Fourth point. They have Teleport Homers. Once the first squad is on the board *no other units* of Deathwing terminators will deviate.

Fifth point. On the subsequent turns you drop pod in your dreadnoughts (you had better have two of these). These represent a new threat to your opponent and he/she now suffers from being between them and your terminators (hammer and anvil).

Sixth point. Those drop pods are essentially walls and you can place them to direct the flow of your opponent's army on the field.

Seventh point. Get a gun drop pod and land raiders to make it more nasty.

I'm not saying it's not beatable; it is. What I am saying is that the army can almost play itself. It would be hard to lose with them (all Genestealers or World Eaters may do it).


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

My Thousand Sons could do it without breaking a sweat. I'd have more casualties if I used my Sons of Horus or my Space Marines, but it's very beatable. It's no different than playing against a largely drop-pod entering Space Marine army.


----------



## Knight of ne (Dec 31, 2006)

the only problem is your not facing 3+ marines your facing 2+/5+ marines with power fists and big weapons.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Exactly.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

But a significantly fewer number of them. In 1500 points, as it's been stated, you're going to have around 26 models total. My Thousand Sons don't really care about armor saves for the most part. Wind of Chaos goes through pretty much anything. The power fists would hurt if it weren't for the fact that I can bring so much firepower to bear on so few models that it just isn't an issue.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Ahh but you're assuming that all my models will be on the board at the same point in the same place.

My other units of terminators will show up on the board at a later time as will my dreadnoughts. The only thing a Tzeentch army has that could even scare me is the all sorcerer super HQ squad. But one deepstriking unit of terminators should clear that up.


----------



## Venerable Dred (Dec 27, 2006)

pathwinder14 said:


> Explanation:
> Let's say (for argument's sake) you go second.
> 
> First point. Your opponent has nothing to shoot at on their half of turn one. With no squads on the table they have no targets.


Right.
So with nothing to shoot at they instead move to either secure objectives and/or set up firing lanes for the incoming Deathwing squads.



> Second point. One or two squads deepstrike on turn *ONE*.


Right, so your opponent will only have 5 or 10 models models on the board for two turns, and they will be within range of all of your weapons.

Two Deathwing squads with Assault Cannons will take up just about 1/3 of 1500 pt army. (and at least one more Deathwing squad must be in reserve to bring in two squads on turn one)
At 5 models per squad, it will be easy to force saves by the Assault Cannon terminator as well.



> Third point. They do so on the edge of your opponent's deployment zone. This cuts off a crucial enemy unit or vehicle.


Well for one thing you are assuming that there will be no scattering of the incoming Deathwing squads (unless guided by Ravenwing bikers, they following the standard Deep Strike rules), and I am not clear as to how the location mentioned is going to “cut off a crucial enemy unit or vehicle”? 
It is only 5 models in a tight, base-to-base circle (perfectly sized to fit within a terminator-busting Vindicator round). Easy enough to move around, or close enough to make rapid-fire fairly easy as well.



> Fourth point. They have Teleport Homers. Once the first squad is on the board *no other units* of Deathwing terminators will deviate.


Sorry, no Teleport Homers for Deathwing. 
Only Ravenwing bikes will have Teleport Homers.



> Fifth point. On the subsequent turns you drop pod in your dreadnoughts (you had better have two of these). These represent a new threat to your opponent and he/she now suffers from being between them and your terminators (hammer and anvil).


Well, provided that there are any terminators left after being on the receiving end of two rounds of concentrated fire. 
Seriously, there is nothing else for your opponent to target. Throw enough at them and even Terminators will eventually fail their 2+ saves ( and this is not counting the large amount of AP2/1 and Rending weapons available as well).

Also those Dreadnought Drop Pods (and any remaining Deathwing held in reserve) will be arriving at the whims of a die roll (I have seen units held in reserve never arrive during a game).
Further, in addition to 750 +/- pts of Deathwing you mentioned above (just for 3 squads), those two Dreds and DPs will use up another 300 +/- pts (or more if you want Lascannons or extra armour or Ven Dreds).




> Sixth point. Those drop pods are essentially walls and you can place them to direct the flow of your opponent's army on the field.


Two drop pods do not make a wall.
(just an FYI, Deathwing will not have access to Drop Pods)



> Seventh point. Get a gun drop pod and land raiders to make it more nasty.


Oh, sorry, no Gun Drop Pods for the DA (unless you are counting Forge World models, if so then IA brings in all kinds of options for the opposition as well).

Land Raiders are a good and expensive choice.
Lets see, MotDW, 3 DW squads, 2 Dred w/Drop Pods, and a single Land Raider will leave you less than 100 pts left over in a 1500 pt list . Which is not enough for another DW squad, but could be used for for extra stuff (like a DW Banner, or TL Lasconnons for the Dreds). 

All in total that provides only about 20 models and only 6 scoring units. 
A tough play in any mission with objectives.



> I'm not saying it's not beatable; it is. What I am saying is that the army can almost play itself. It would be hard to lose with them (all Genestealers or World Eaters may do it).


Seriously?
Those one or two Deathwing squads that arrive on turn one will have to be carefully placed and played in order to survive two round of dedicated fire from say,
- A "_guided_" squad of Fire Dragons,
- Or a Vindicator (or two),
- Or an Assault Squad with three plasma pistols (and a Vet Sgt with a Power Weapon),
- Or a Predator Annihilator,
- Or Devastator Squad with Lascannons,
- Or a full squad of Tau Crisis suits rapid-firing plasmas with Markerlight bonuses,
- Or a charge from a full brood of Genestealers,
- etc., etc.

I doubt that a Deathwing Army will “play itself” against any decent opponent, regardless of the army they are using. 

Seriously, I would love for my opponent to only set down one or two 5-man squads so that they are within rapid-fire range of my entire army, and then give me two rounds to shoot at them before he brings in the rest of his army onto the board (especially if those 10 models represent about half of his army).


Venerable Dred


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Venerable Dread,

You give good argument. Though it is a little misguided. Perhaps I was not clear. Here's what I mean:

____________________Enemy Deployment Zone__________________
D EE E EE EEEEEEEEEE
D E E E
DD E E E EEEE E EEEE
D E EE EE EEEEE

________________________Board Edge________________________


D = deathwing terminators (staying 1" away from enemy troops)
E = Enemy units (tanks troops, etc.)


I plan on deepstriking units onto the edge of my opponent's deployment zone close enough to his own troops that any of his ordinance will be too dangerous to use. Any Tanks that have LOS will prevent other tanks behind them from targeting me. All I have to worry about is the enemy directly in front of me and to my flanks. Intelligent placement of my units should reeduce/eliminate the threat.

Hope the diagram helps. 

Deathwing will not get teleport homers or drop pods? How do you know? Do you work for GW? If they cannot get Drop pods how will my dreadnoughts show up? If they cannot get teleport homers, what's to stop me from purchasing a teleport homer for a squad seargent as wargear so all other units can key into his position? It is wargear is it not? Can my Chaplain or Squad Seargent not purchase it as wargear?

By the way, Drop Pods have an armor value. They are not skimmers. They are immobile vehicles. You cannot shoot my troops through them. Thus they are a wall.


----------



## slaanesh's tears (Dec 28, 2006)

your missing the point who ever said a Deathwing army was was good its like dark eldar you need to think about how to plat and where to DS 
other than its just a fun army


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

slaanesh's tears said:


> your missing the point who ever said a Deathwing army was was good its like dark eldar you need to think about how to plat and where to DS
> other than its just a fun army


If that's teh case every army is a just a fun army. If this is the case the only totally wrong army is Iron Warriors. Yet, even they have a weakness.

DE can be nasty if you build the army right and play them right.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The Iron Warriors are only not a "fun" army if someone ignores the fact that the Iron Warriors make extensive use of man-portable heavy weapons, and havocs are probably a lot more characterful than a bunch of defilers. I don't even mind dealing with nine obliterators and four defilers, since there are so few enemy models on the table at that point that I can even be a little sloppy. He'll have like what, ten regular Chaos Space Marines to fill the Troops? No problem. The defilers are AV12, and that's not hard to crack for a dedicated anti-armor unit. The obliterators are the same thing, but you can deal with them quite easily in close combat. Between power fists and assorted AP2 weapons such as plasma and AP1 meltaguns, there's no need to worry about them. It's like playing against any other army that's tooled to be a little on the lame side. Going balls out tends to work quite well, in my experience.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

ok so to successfully DS in like that you need RW bikers to scout forward 24" before turn 1 to get thier homers in postion.

But if you fail to get 1st turn those bikers are either gonna die when the whole enemy army goes at them OR the enemy just colapses that flank and leaves your termies in limbo.

Get turn 1 and ok the termies arrive but then you are faced again with the above problems.

With termies the LAST thing (almost) you wanna do is get that close to enemy unless ALL you units are on and you can swamp them with superior concentrated firepower. Which is not possible now with DW termies costing more that SM termies and having only 1 hvy wp per squad.

Sorry totally agree with Ven Dread there, he aint misguided at all i'm afraid, he has hit it on the nail.

I know that my nids would laugh if someone did that. My marines would have done. And pretty much every gamer i know round here would do as well.

great one trick pony on someone who dosn't know what to do.

But if they do just give them the 20pts and pack your army back up again.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

> Deathwing will not get teleport homers or drop pods? How do you know? Do you work for GW? If they cannot get Drop pods how will my dreadnoughts show up? If they cannot get teleport homers, what's to stop me from purchasing a teleport homer for a squad seargent as wargear so all other units can key into his position? It is wargear is it not? Can my Chaplain or Squad Seargent not purchase it as wargear?


If he's anything like me and my mates he just has the right friends thats all, not hard really.
Plus a lot of rumours are leaked/started by staff anyways. I know i used to let my group of mates know the entire scoop on what i knew, which used to be at least 12 mnths worth of releases. And tbh i still find out easy enough.


----------



## Venerable Dred (Dec 27, 2006)

pathwinder14 said:


> You give good argument. Though it is a little misguided. Perhaps I was not clear. Here's what I mean:
> 
> ____________________Enemy Deployment Zone__________________
> D EE E EE EEEEEEEEEE
> ...


Except on the turn they Deep Strike in, 
then it would be more like

DD
DDD

Per the rules, they have to start with a single model, and then place the remaining models in a ring about that model. So no moving of the Deep Striking Deathwing squad on turn one into the line you depict until the enemy has had a full round to shoot at them. 

Then any survivors can move and try to form the line you indicated.




> I plan on deepstriking units onto the edge of my opponent's deployment zone close enough to his own troops that any of his ordinance will be too dangerous to use. Any Tanks that have LOS will prevent other tanks behind them from targeting me. All I have to worry about is the enemy directly in front of me and to my flanks. Intelligent placement of my units should reeduce/eliminate the threat.


And what happens if your opponent decides to actually move their units?
Then his troops will no longer be in range of any potential ordinance scatter, and his vehicles will be able to move so as to open up lanes of fire eliminating potential LOS obstructions. 

Plus he will have his first turn move and can make such preparations as well (since there will be no enemy units to shoot at).




> Deathwing will not get teleport homers or drop pods? How do you know? Do you work for GW? If they cannot get Drop pods how will my dreadnoughts show up? If they cannot get teleport homers, what's to stop me from purchasing a teleport homer for a squad seargent as wargear so all other units can key into his position? It is wargear is it not? Can my Chaplain or Squad Seargent not purchase it as wargear?


Only the _Deathwing_ will not have access to Drop Pods.

Dark Angels_ WILL _have access to Drop Pods.

So Dreadnoughts and non-Deathwing units will be able to arrive via Drop Pod.

As for Teleport Homers, they will only be available to Dark Angels through Ravenwing Bikers (both regular and Attack Bikes), and not for any other unit (so it will not available as an option for any other unit, unit leader, or Independent Character).

As for how I know this, let’s just say that I have regular access to a very reliable source of information.




> By the way, Drop Pods have an armor value. They are not skimmers. They are immobile vehicles. You cannot shoot my troops through them. Thus they are a wall.


Or rather a small LOS obstruction with the potential to explosively detonate.
A full 10-man Tactical squad cannot hide behind a Drop Pod.
AV12 is only marginally effective versus a “Tank Hunter” Dred with TL-Lascannons or a Tau Railgun or any “melta”-weapon.

Further, it has been rumored that the cost for Dark Angel Drop Pods will be around the cost of a standard Space Marine Rhino (not a DA Rhino which is supposed to cost a little more than a standard Space Marine Drop Pod). If this is true then each DA Drop Pod will cough up around 25 VPs as soon as it is placed. Given the cost and VP loss, Drop Pods for Dark Angel armies will no longer be a no-brainer option. 

So I doubt you will see many full Drop Pod DA armies.



Skcuzzlebumm said:


> ok so to successfully DS in like that you need RW bikers to scout forward 24" before turn 1 to get thier homers in postion.


At best the "Scout" move is only 12" (no turbo-boosting permitted - per the USR). However that will still be a good option. A single _Ravenwing Attack Squadron_ will have the potential to field two 3-man Biker Squads and a Ravenwing Attack bike, for a possible three distinct and separate units with Teleport Homers. Thus permitting greater flexibility in where you want to bring in your Deathwing.

The downside is that a combined Deathwing/Ravenwing force will most likely still be relatively small force, model count-wise. 
Never the less, I will probably try to incorporate both of them into some of my DA army lists.


Venerable Dred


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok, ok some good arguments. Though I refuse to believe that teleport homers will not be available for independent characters or squad leaders to purchase. That's way off base. Every space marine army (every single one) can purchase a teleport homer as a peice of wargear. 

Are you telling me that magically DA will not have this option? Who is your trusted source? Some kid working the stock room of your local GW store? If your trusted source is not in the GW games development team then they cannot be trusted. 

If that is the case I still don't need teleport homers. I can DS without them. I'll just have to be more careful about placement. So what? I think you are too easily discounting the entire army here. One unit of DW will not be against my opponent's entire army. It will be against a few of their units. The rest of the army will not have LOS or range. 

Let's not forget intervening terrain either. That will play a role in placement as well. 

Let's just agree to say that we disagree with how this army will work and I'll keep you updated as to how it actually works. If I get enough wins it will confirm my thoughts. If I lose enough it will confirm yours.

Sound good?


----------



## Knight of ne (Dec 31, 2006)

will it be possible to take the MOTDW and the MOTRW in the same army?


----------



## Venerable Dred (Dec 27, 2006)

pathwinder14 said:


> Though I refuse to believe that teleport homers will not be available for independent characters or squad leaders to purchase…


Fair enough.
You are free to believe whatever you choose.
Just don’t be surprised when the "_rumour_" turns out to be true for the Dark Angels.



> … That's way off base. Every space marine army (every single one) can purchase a teleport homer as a peice of wargear. Are you telling me that magically DA will not have this option?


Every space marine army except for the revised Dark Angels, as per their new codex.

No magic involved, just pure editorial design decision power.



> Who is your trusted source? Some kid working the stock room of your local GW store? If your trusted source is not in the GW games development team then they cannot be trusted.


Sorry, no local GW store here for me to even find a stock boy. 

My sources are indeed within GW proper.
And my sources have provided me with accurate and detailed advanced info for every codex since the release of 4ed.



> If that is the case I still don't need teleport homers. I can DS without them. I'll just have to be more careful about placement. So what? I think you are too easily discounting the entire army here. One unit of DW will not be against my opponent's entire army. It will be against a few of their units. The rest of the army will not have LOS or range.
> 
> Let's not forget intervening terrain either. That will play a role in placement as well.


You may also want to keep in mind that the opposition will have their half of the first turn to move into better firing positions, as well as opening up lanes of fire in order to prepare for the arrival of your DW squads on the second half of Turn 1. 

Plus you indicated that you would be Deep Striking at or very near to your opponent’s Deployment edge. As most ranged weapons have at least a 12” range even if the unit has moved (vehicle weapons having an even greater range), unless the DW squad is totally concealed behind terrain, a significant portion of the opposing army should either be in range or be able to move and be in range. 

However I will agree that probably not the entire army will be able to fire upon a single DW squad that is deep-striking onto their opponent’s deployment edge.

Further, if you actually do end up using the terrain to hide the squad so that it cannot be shot at by your opponent, then said squad will most likely not be able to shoot at anything either. Thus partially defeating the point of Deep Striking on Turn 1.


I am not saying that the “Turn-1 Deep-Striking” option is not with a certain appeal. I just don’t believe that deep-striking with one or two Deathwing squads on turn 1 will be a game-ending ability, or that such an army will “play itself”



> Let's just agree to say that we disagree with how this army will work and I'll keep you updated as to how it actually works. If I get enough wins it will confirm my thoughts. If I lose enough it will confirm yours.
> 
> Sound good?


Fair enough
(though it also depends on who you play, as was mentioned by another poster).

So here’s hoping to see you placing one or two DW squads turn-1 on the board across from me at a tournament.  





Knight of ne said:


> will it be possible to take the MOTDW and the MOTRW in the same army?


Yes.


Venerable Dred


----------



## Knight of ne (Dec 31, 2006)

that will be great as youll have two hard hitting characters who are most likely to be in combat by the first/second turn.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

pathwinder14 said:


> Some kid working the stock room of your local GW store? If your trusted source is not in the GW games development team then they cannot be trusted.


damnit my secret is out!!! yep like dread i have similar reliable sources that have only let me down once or twice (normally as when i spoke to them it was still under revision). Infact tbh i know tons of ppl with similar sources.

And yes everything dread is saying is pretty much true from what i've heard - some i don't know but thats cause i aint asked in 3 months now, not too bothered about DA.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

So what you're talling me is worst case scenario I have to take one unit of Ravenwing scout bikes to DS with a treleport homer?

Freaky. Not to be a doubting Thomas, but I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Knight of ne (Dec 31, 2006)

it would be a cool idea because then you could add a new tactic to your army to give it a bit more survivability.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Ehhh, but I don't need it. I don't really want the Ravenwing.


----------



## Venerable Dred (Dec 27, 2006)

pathwinder14 said:


> So what you're talling me is worst case scenario I have to take one unit of Ravenwing scout bikes to DS with a treleport homer?


To be a bit more precise, all Ravenwing bikes will have the "_Scout_" USR.

Last I saw, no Ravenwing "_scout bikes_" in the codex.


Venerable Dred


----------



## Knight of ne (Dec 31, 2006)

that will be great, for sure.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

If I can get a squad of three bikes I might fdo it, but I really really do not want any ravenwing. I want this to be a deathwing army. Deathwing Terminators, Dreadnoughts, and Land Raiders. That's all.


----------

